

Amazon accused of knocking off AWS customers' products - vilda
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/08/amazon_copies_partner_products/

======
theflyingkiwi42
We switched from Rightscale to Opsworks. Saving $30,000 a year as well as
additional unexpected costs. Which was already negotiated down from $40k or
so. For a small 2 person bootstrapped start-up, that is a lot of savings.

We always felt Rightscale's pricing was rather high for what it offered (well,
for our needs) and especially being charged for Rightscale Computing Units
never made sense to me.

When we cancelled the contract, Rightscale offered to come down in price but
we had already started moving to Opsworks. There are some small things that I
miss but overall Opsworks works great. And that $30,000 saved partially
allowed me to expand our team.

Rightscale only existed because Amazon didn't include something like Opsworks
from the start. They should have seen that coming and planned accordingly.

